# Texas Is BACK!!



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 2, 2021)

Texas Governor Greg Abbott just announced that he will reopen the state next week 100% and end the mask mandate. All businesses will be allowed to fully reopen.

Will this be the beginning??


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2021)

Yet all the Drs & Scientists are warning not to do this yet, because of all the Variants exploding. Abbott should be getting ready for the next cold spell.
Over the past year, every time we started gaining on it, some would do stupid things & set the whole country back.
I wish it were time, but I doubt it.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 2, 2021)

We never had a statewide mask mandate here in tennessee. We certainly should have. Everything here looks like business as usual and has for quite some time


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 2, 2021)

Congratulations! Good Luck!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 2, 2021)

Good deal just hope it's not to soon.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 2, 2021)

Kind of like tending the stick burner on a overnight brisket smoke , then dropping it on the ground bringing it in the house .


----------



## Chasdev (Mar 2, 2021)

In July Gov Abbot declared a statewide mask mandate and a limit to business openings around 4800 new Covid cases  were recorded along with around 148 deaths from Covid.
Yesterday there were around 6800 new cases and around 160 deaths from Covid.
This when viewed in the light of new much more dangerous strains being recorded prove he is a straight up moron.
He's trying to deflect from the disaster that he and his donor buddies caused with the failure of the power grid.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 2, 2021)

We're getting so close .


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 2, 2021)

I've been tracking daily Covid numbers for my county, three other counties where family live/work, and nationwide since 3/14/2020. Watch the Texas and Mississippi numbers 6 weeks from today. Last year I saw spikes in my tracking numbers in that 6 week time period after major holidays, starting with Memorial Day 2020. 

Due to the vaccine, though, it may be different this year. Time will tell.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 2, 2021)

To many wanna be Drs here in Tn think its a joke, They wont wear masks and ridicule any body who does , see it any time I go into a store, the doors have signs that say masks are required but nobody will enforce it as they might lose a sale.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 2, 2021)

mike243 said:


> To many wanna be Drs here in Tn think its a joke, They wont wear masks and ridicule any body who does , see it any time I go into a store, the doors have signs that say masks are required but nobody will enforce it as they might lose a sale.


I won't be voting for Lee again. I feel he dropped the ball big time. Only reason we didn't see it worse is because we have one of the biggest healthcare systems in the nation and even then we just about tipped the scale 2-3 months back. Then he stockpiled vaccines instead of getting them immediately into people. Very sad. I'm not gonna rant though lol


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 2, 2021)

This past year has really demonstrated the depth of denial that people can achieve. Many just can’t accept the possible long term shift in how we need to live so just bury their heads in the sand. I know very intelligent people who can’t use common sense when it comes to this. For the OP sure it could be a beginning, the question is beginning of what? Let’s hope it doesn’t cause things to spiral out of control.


----------



## PPG1 (Mar 2, 2021)

Good for Texas!!! Personally I want to to live my life not just exist.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Mar 2, 2021)

Just remember.. because someone says it’s safe or you don’t need to wear a mask. doesn’t mean they have the right intentions... I’m not gonna get into politics or anything bc the whole time this has gone on I’ve though about two things, 1)my family and 2) what can I contribute. But  my commanding officer said it perfect the other day (old college football player) “ it’s the 4th quarter and we still need to play some defense” dude is badass and spot on!  But keep your family in mind, even though someone says you don’t need to do something will it hurt Just to be a kettle extra safe?


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 3, 2021)

Let me share my personal experience relating to my work.  My Brother and I own a Youth League Sports Photography Company, in business since 1993 here in Ga.  2020 started out in Jan and Feb on track to be our best year ever, which really says something as there are a lot more competitors than there were in 1993. We did our last Photo Shoots the week of March 7, 2020.  Right after that, everything shut down for us and everyone else for 4 months.  We were fortunate enough to be able to stay in business long enough to restart in late July. Beginning with our first Shoot in late July until now, we have been steady, but much less sales than before. Leagues have had less participants due to Covid fears, etc.  We require all of our Staff to wear masks at all times when on duty, we have sanitizer at all stations, etc.  Doing all we can to maintain a safe environment for our Staff and the Parents and children.  The 1 thing that I do not understand after all everyone has been through, is that hardly any Parent or Child has been wearing masks at any of our events!  These Photo Shoots we do are similar to School events and require masks and simple safety guidelines.  We work in all areas of Ga, SC, and Tn. And it's the same all over.  I'm amazed at this lack of caring on the Parent's part.  Very few Churches we do make them wear the masks, but the Rec Leagues do not.  My Staff is very concerned for their safety because of this, as my Brother and I are.  Luckily we have not had one member of our Staff get Covid since we reopened last July, but that's a minor blessing.  It's not terribly complicated or difficult to wear the masks, so I don't know why there's such a defiance to it.  It's not like you have to spend an hour putting on a Hazmat suit to go outside.  Whenever I'm in a store and I see someone without a mask, I'm thinking to myself, "Why does that person want to hurt my Family". I've never seen such defiance about safety in my almost 60 years of living.  Sorry for the long rant, I just felt the need to share this.


----------



## phathead69 (Mar 3, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Just remember.. because someone says it’s safe or you don’t need to wear a mask. doesn’t mean they have the right intentions... I’m not gonna get into politics or anything bc the whole time this has gone on I’ve though about two things, 1)my family and 2) what can I contribute. But  my commanding officer said it perfect the other day (old college football player) “ it’s the 4th quarter and we still need to play some defense” dude is badass and spot on!  But keep your family in mind, even though someone says you don’t need to do something will it hurt Just to be a kettle extra safe?


good anology on the 4th quarter.  not picking a fight and not gonna fight see below. i changed two words and that is  how some feel on the the other end and I respect their opinion and expect the same in return.. thru all of this i and others have seen misinformation both ways from lots of  experts.
"Just remember.. because someone says it "isn't"  safe or you "do" need to wear a mask. doesn’t mean they have the right intentions"


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 3, 2021)

To quote Morgan Freeman in The Shawshank Redemption "Get busy living or get busy dying."


----------



## Murray (Mar 3, 2021)

I take my Covid advice from the Public Health people not the politicians.  Any politician that acts against public health will not get my vote next election.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2021)

Florida has been pretty much wide open since the beginning & our numbers are going down now with the vaccine being readily available to all seniors & now to those first responders & school personnel over 50. In my county we only had 15 new cases yesterday, & no new deaths. So I guess it depends on where you live, and how much vaccine is being distributed.
Al


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Mar 4, 2021)

phathead69 said:


> good anology on the 4th quarter.  not picking a fight and not gonna fight see below. i changed two words and that is  how some feel on the the other end and I respect their opinion and expect the same in return.. thru all of this i and others have seen misinformation both ways from lots of  experts.
> "Just remember.. because someone says it "isn't"  safe or you "do" need to wear a mask. doesn’t mean they have the right intentions"



Well said! I agree just can’t wait till we aren’t mandated to wear them here. Everyone is gonna have to see my ugly mug again haha


----------



## dls1 (Mar 4, 2021)

I agree with Chasdev in that TX Gov. Abbott's decision to go full-open with no mask mandate was motivated by his desire to deflect the public's attention from debacle of the recent loss of electrical power and water in most of state. Initially he blamed The New Green Deal and AOC, then came solar and wind power. When those excuses didn't hold up he pointed the finger at ERCOT made up with a Board of Directors who are appointed by the Governor. Oops! Hell, I'm surprised he didn't borrow a line from GA Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene and announce that the space lasers controlled by the Jewish banking family, the Rothchild's, that were responsible for the CA wildfires were redirected to the TX power grid. At the end of the day it appears that he and his advisors though it best to just change the subject with some "Happy News" for their diehard gullible constituents.

It's interesting to note that in TX, as well as MS which followed Abbott's lead, the new CV19 case counts in the last week alone were up 20% and 62%, respectively.

Also, the "4th  quarter" comments made up thread are interesting but I think they me be a bit too premature. Numbers posted by the CDC late yesterday show that, to date, 53M vaccinations have been administered in the U.S. which includes those who have only received a single dose. The number on those who fuly vaccinated and have received both doses is 27M, or a little over 8% of the U.S. population. 

With the approval and release of the single-dose J&J vaccine this week the total numbers should speed up pretty quick but, as I see it, at this point, we're not even out of the 1st quarter yet.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Mar 4, 2021)

My thing is how come Florida is business as usual.  But in Jersey the lockdown state it's bad.  I was wondering being outside in the fresh air does that help.  Last summer I was on my boat most of the time during the week, weekends the idiots came out so I stayed away from the water.  And thank God I survived not catching it.  I got my first shot already, now I have a week to go for my second shot.  Then I can relax a little.  I just wish that these people can keep politics out of our health and safety.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2021)

What is Governor Abbott's Lt Governor's name??
It wouldn't be Lou Costello, would it??
Seems like a perfect fit.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2021)

Who's on first ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Who's on first ?




Naturally!


Bear


----------



## dls1 (Mar 4, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> What is Governor Abbott's Lt Governor's name??
> It wouldn't be Lou Costello, would it??
> Seems like a perfect fit.
> 
> Bear



Dan Patrick.

He's the guy who, some time back, essentially said that the elderly, who didn't have much time left, should sacrifice themselves to CV19 for the long-term benefit of their children and grandchildren.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2021)

dls1 said:


> Dan Patrick.
> 
> He's the guy who, some time back, essentially said that the elderly should sacrifice themselves to CV19 for the benefit of their children and grandchildren.




I thought it was "Abbott & Costello".

That's right, He said we Old people should be more than happy to die for his economy.  Maybe "Lou & Bud" would do a better job?

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 4, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> What is Governor Abbott's Lt Governor's name??
> It wouldn't be Lou Costello, would it??
> Seems like a perfect fit.
> 
> Bear


That is hilarious!  I never thought of that, and I'm a huge A&C fan.  That Who's on first is brilliant. 
"When the paychecks come out Who gets it?"
"Every dollar of it"  LMAO.  And their old 30 minute TV show?  Loved it, not to mention their movies.
Did you know Costello got 60% and Abbott got 40%?  It's a surprising fact.
Great comparison.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 4, 2021)

The current Lt. Governor of Texas is Dan Patrick, but not the Dan Patrick of ESPN "fame".....


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2021)

Pretty sure he knows that . Abbott and Costello fits .


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> Good for Texas!!! Personally I want to to live my life not just exist.


Josey Wales to the bounty hunter
" Dying ain't much of a liven "


----------



## ChuxPick (Mar 4, 2021)

Reminds me of a line from  Forest Gump

Forrest Gump: Life is like a box a chocolate, you never know what your going to get


----------



## PPG1 (Mar 4, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Josey Wales to the bounty hunter
> " Dying ain't much of a liven "





chopsaw said:


> Josey Wales to the bounty hunter
> " Dying ain't much of a liven "


“Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming “Wow! What a Ride!” *― Hunter S. Thompson*


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 5, 2021)

ChuxPick said:


> Forrest Gump: Life is like a box a chocolate, you never know what your going to get


Or give .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 5, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> “Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming “Wow! What a Ride!” *― Hunter S. Thompson*



I agree with that 100%.  That said, I ain't never been pretty, and my body is already used up, and totally worn out.  I rode Harleys for exactly 40 years, spent a couple of years deep sea fishing, and been a big rig truck driver for 45 years.  There's no question I've had a hell of a ride for 72 years.  I'll be getting the vaccine, and doing whatever is necessary to keep my family safe.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 5, 2021)

Since most of this post has been about my friends to the south, I was going to stay out of this discussion--not my place to comment about another country's business.  But I will talk about Canada's track record dealing with this plague.
Our politicians, provincial and especially federal, have screwed up every possible aspect of their response.  Trudeau has failed miserably getting PPE and vaccines.  The provincial Premiers can't make up their minds on prevention--they keep switching policies every other day.
I just pretty much ignore what they say, and do everything I can to keep my family and my extended family safe and healthy.  We avoid crowds, wear a mask when we have to be around others, will be getting vaccinated if and when it's offered, and just use basic common sense.  We don't tell others what they should do, and *nobody* tells us what to do.
So far, so good.  Everybody's still healthy.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> That is hilarious!  I never thought of that, and I'm a huge A&C fan.  That Who's on first is brilliant.
> "When the paychecks come out Who gets it?"
> "Every dollar of it"  LMAO.  And their old 30 minute TV show?  Loved it, not to mention their movies.
> Did you know Costello got 60% and Abbott got 40%?  It's a surprising fact.
> Great comparison.




No, I didn't know about the 40%--60%.
However last Saturday night, I watched "Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein" again on "Svengoolie", Channel #2. Dracula & The Wolfman (Lon Chaney) were there too.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 5, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Since most of this post has been about my friends to the south, I was going to stay out of this discussion--not my place to comment about another country's business.  But I will talk about Canada's track record dealing with this plague.
> Our politicians, provincial and especially federal, have screwed up every possible aspect of their response.  Trudeau has failed miserably getting PPE and vaccines.  The provincial Premiers can't make up their minds on prevention--they keep switching policies every other day.
> I just pretty much ignore what they say, and do everything I can to keep my family and my extended family safe and healthy.  We avoid crowds, wear a mask when we have to be around others, will be getting vaccinated if and when it's offered, and just use basic common sense.  We don't tell others what they should do, and *nobody* tells us what to do.
> So far, so good.  Everybody's still healthy.
> Gary


Agree totally with you Gary. I live in Mississippi and like you from the beginning we have limited trips out, worn a mask when we were out, and did what we could to keep ourselves safe. Heck we even cancelled our annual big Christmas get together. I have got my vacc due to work (nurse) and wife is scheduled to get hers in a couple of weeks. Just wondering on the new variants of the virus popping up how effective is the vaccine?
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Agree totally with you Gary. I live in Mississippi and like you from the beginning we have limited trips out, worn a mask when we were out, and did what we could to keep ourselves safe. Heck we even cancelled our annual big Christmas get together. I have got my vacc due to work (nurse) and wife is scheduled to get hers in a couple of weeks. Just wondering on the new variants of the virus popping up how effective is the vaccine?
> Jim


We've been ultra careful as well, since both the Mrs and myself are somewhat compromised. Haven't been to a Restaurant to eat inside in over a year, we used to go 3-4 times a month.  Regardless of any safeguards they may have, we wouldn't enjoy it knowing what's in the air.  Anxiously waiting for our turn at the vaccine op.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> No, I didn't know about the 40%--60%.
> However last Saturday night, I watched "Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein" again on "Svengoolie", Channel #2. Dracula & The Wolfman (Lon Chaney) were there too.
> 
> Bear


That's one of their best ones. I was surprised when I found out about the 40%-60% too.  Makes sense though, Abbott was the straight man, Costello got more laughs.  But IMO they wouldn't have been as good alone.  Together  they were the best or one of the best comedy duos of all time.  Laurel and Hardy were also great, but more physical comedy.  A&C were physical and verbally funny.  My Brothers and I still reference some of their bits and laugh out loud.  Lou trying to pull car into a parking spot, Abbott looking from passenger seat directing him.  Lou"Shall I backup?"  Bud " Go ahead"  Stuff like that never gets old, lol.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2021)

Are you familiar with their 7 x 13 is 28 bit?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> That's one of their best ones. I was surprised when I found out about the 40%-60% too.  Makes sense though, Abbott was the straight man, Costello got more laughs.  But IMO they wouldn't have been as good alone.  Together  they were the best or one of the best comedy duos of all time.  Laurel and Hardy were also great, but more physical comedy.  A&C were physical and verbally funny.  My Brothers and I still reference some of their bits and laugh out loud.  Lou trying to pull car into a parking spot, Abbott looking from passenger seat directing him.  Lou"Shall I backup?"  Bud " Go ahead"  Stuff like that never gets old, lol.




Now you just reminded me of my recently departed brother: R.I.P. "Jim"

We used Laurel & Hardy expression all the time:
Whenever we screwed up, or took a wrong turn while hunting or fishing, and ended up in the wrong valley, or a ways off from where we wanted to be, Jim would always look at Me & say, "This is a Fine Mess you've gotten us into Now, Stanley".   That used to Crack me up!!!

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Now you just reminded me of my recently departed brother: R.I.P. "Jim"
> 
> We used Laurel & Hardy expression all the time:
> Whenever we screwed up, or took a wrong turn while hunting or fishing, and ended up in the wrong valley, or a ways off from where we wanted to be, Jim would always look at Me & say, "This is a Fine Mess you've gotten us into Now, Stanley".   That used to Crack me up!!!
> ...


That's great.  I like when Hardy is drinking water from a glass, Laurel asks "Do you know what time it is?" Hardy looks at hi watch which is the same hand he's drinking with and spills it all over himself.  Those guys, A&C and the Marx Brothers are my personal favorites.  Glad it evoked some good memories of your Brother.
R.I.P. Jim.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 5, 2021)

I personally think the whole idea of a "mandate" is questionable. It's mostly politics. How do you enforce it? I honestly don't know if Indiana has a mandate, but I very rarely see anyone without one and I'm sure it will continue. It's just common sense. What's open or not has been left to the counties to decide for themselves, just like mask "mandates". It's been slow and easy but it's coming around.
They're offering the vaccines now to 55 and older and 50 and older probably next week if not already. Anyone who wants one has already gotten it if they're in the age range (The Mrs got her second dose last Tuesday and I get mine Sunday). There doesn't appear to be a shortage, in fact I just read this morning that they're planning 17,000 doses of the Johnson & Johnson at the speedway this weekend. Drive through....


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I personally think the whole idea of a "mandate" is questionable. It's mostly politics. How do you enforce it? I honestly don't know if Indiana has a mandate, but I very rarely see anyone without one and I'm sure it will continue. It's just common sense. What's open or not has been left to the counties to decide for themselves, just like mask "mandates". It's been slow and easy but it's coming around.
> They're offering the vaccines now to 55 and older and 50 and older probably next week if not already. Anyone who wants one has already gotten it if they're in the age range (The Mrs got her second dose last Tuesday and I get mine Sunday). There doesn't appear to be a shortage, in fact I just read this morning that they're planning 17,000 doses of the Johnson & Johnson at the speedway this weekend. Drive through....


I agree, common sense.  That's why I'm flabbergasted at the number of people that simply refuse to wear it.
This defiance amazes me to no end.  I have seen more people wearing them lately, but not all.  And like I mentioned in an earlier reply, hardly anyone at the Youth Leagues are wearing them, including those in charge.  If the people in charge would wear them, it would set an example and maybe get more people to wear them.  Those not wearing them are all different people, Old, Young, people of Color, etc. I don't get it.
Can't they realize that the more they wear the masks will reduce the timeframe that we'll have to wear them in the future and get back to a "normal" world with no masks? The vaccine age here in Ga is still 65 +.  We're waiting til they lower it, hopefully soon.  I'm also trying to get in to see my Family Doctor and find out if we are compromised enough for an exception and get ours now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> I agree, common sense.  That's why I'm flabbergasted at the number of people that simply refuse to wear it.
> This defiance amazes me to no end.  I have seen more people wearing them lately, but not all.  And like I mentioned in an earlier reply, hardly anyone at the Youth Leagues are wearing them, including those in charge.  If the people in charge would wear them, it would set an example and maybe get more people to wear them.  Those not wearing them are all different people, Old, Young, people of Color, etc. I don't get it.
> Can't they realize that the more they wear the masks will reduce the timeframe that we'll have to wear them in the future and get back to a "normal" world with no masks? The vaccine age here in Ga is still 65 +.  We're waiting til they lower it, hopefully soon.  I'm also trying to get in to see my Family Doctor and find out if we are compromised enough for an exception and get ours now.




Exactly, seeing the leaders wearing masks should help. Also seeing leaders getting Vaccinated always seems to help convince the ones who aren't sure if they want to get one. We even just found out the Previous President & his Wife got vaccinated in January, just before he left. He just didn't tell anybody.

Now they're racking up 2 million vaccinations a day, hopefully we can outrun those Variants.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 5, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Lou"Shall I backup?" Bud " Go ahead" Stuff like that never gets old, lol.


LOL . No question on that . Hilarious . I love the one where they are stuck on the boat and they find the bean . Lou sits down like he's having a 5 course meal . Any of the haunted ones or meet a monster are great .  What was the " Hat company " one ? I'm laughing just thinking about it .


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 5, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> I agree, common sense.  That's why I'm flabbergasted at the number of people that simply refuse to wear it.
> This defiance amazes me to no end.  I have seen more people wearing them lately, but not all.  And like I mentioned in an earlier reply, hardly anyone at the Youth Leagues are wearing them, including those in charge.  If the people in charge would wear them, it would set an example and maybe get more people to wear them.  Those not wearing them are all different people, Old, Young, people of Color, etc. I don't get it.
> Can't they realize that the more they wear the masks will reduce the timeframe that we'll have to wear them in the future and get back to a "normal" world with no masks? The vaccine age here in Ga is still 65 +.  We're waiting til they lower it, hopefully soon.  I'm also trying to get in to see my Family Doctor and find out if we are compromised enough for an exception and get ours now.


The difference in the population may be a factor, but I believe the ISDH has been on top of it.
Hoping you get it soon. It really is a load off your mind...


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 5, 2021)

One interesting good-news/bad news impact of people wearing masks and washing hands: massive drop in flu rates.  Here's an excerpt from the Harvard School of Public Health;

_The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) recently reported that it had logged 1,316 positive flu cases in its surveillance network between September 2020 and the end of January 2021. During that same period last year, the CDC had recorded nearly 130,000 cases._

The bad news is my daily tracking numbers show the number of new Covid cases in that period in the US at 20,667,191 and 267,560 deaths. 

The overall daily death rate in the US hasn't really changed that much, actually.  2019 (8782 daily deaths) to 2021 projections (8977 daily deaths) only show an increase of 195 daily deaths. And those numbers are still below the daily death rates of over 9000 that existed in all tracking years prior to 1977. 

The cause of death has changed, though, with covid replacing the drop in car accidents, flu, etc, and accounting for the increase. In 2021, Covid has become the #1 cause of death surpassing heart disease, cancer, and all other health-related deaths.

Relax our efforts? Nope. I can gamble my life with drunk/bad drivers, risk-controlled activities, and long-term choices concerning eating/drinking/smoking/exercise.  I don't want to gamble my life by merely grocery shopping, pumping gas, hugging a family member/friend, or shaking someone's hand. I wear a mask AND gloves. I wear 5 mil nitriles that are washed, sterilized, and reused after a couple weeks. I keep them separate and only use them when going out. 

Vaccinations, masks, hand washing, and social distancing will help get things back to normal where all we have to worry about are drunk drivers, texting drivers, and bad life choices. A virus is oblivious to personal beliefs, desires, and Covid-fatigue. It is an opportunistic hunter looking for any available host to reproduce. Be safe, be smart, and don't wander into its sights. Get vaccinated so if you do become it's target, your body will neutralize it.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Relax our efforts? Nope. I can gamble my life with drunk/bad drivers, risk-controlled activities, and long-term choices concerning eating/drinking/smoking/exercise. I don't want to gamble my life by merely grocery shopping, pumping gas, hugging a family member/friend, or shaking someone's hand. I wear a mask AND gloves. I wear 5 mil nitriles that are washed, sterilized, and reused after a couple weeks. I keep them separate and only use them when going out.
> 
> Vaccinations, masks, hand washing, and social distancing will help get things back to normal where all we have to worry about are drunk drivers, texting drivers, and bad life choices. A virus is oblivious to personal beliefs, desires, and Covid-fatigue. It is an opportunistic hunter looking for any available host to reproduce. Be safe, be smart, and don't wander into its sights. Get vaccinated so if you do become it's target, your body will neutralize it.


100% AGREE.  Couldn't put it better myself.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> The difference in the population may be a factor, but I believe the ISDH has been on top of it.
> Hoping you get it soon. It really is a load off your mind...


Me too.  Thanks


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> LOL . No question on that . Hilarious . I love the one where they are stuck on the boat and they find the bean . Lou sits down like he's having a 5 course meal . Any of the haunted ones or meet a monster are great .  What was the " Hat company " one ? I'm laughing just thinking about it .


Susquahannah Hat Company.  LMAO just thinking about that.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 5, 2021)

I knew that was it , but couldn't spell it . Me to lmao . Priceless .


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2021)

They also did similar bit with Niagra Falls, slowly I turn, etc. if you remember.


----------



## phathead69 (Mar 5, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> I agree, common sense.  That's why I'm flabbergasted at the number of people that simply refuse to wear it.
> This defiance amazes me to no end.


here is what I feel has caused a butt load of problems. mjb did not call anyone out by name. he is entitled to his opinion as much as anyone. I only wear a mask at work because they force it and I have to have an income.  I have to go to doctor so I wear it if they force. otherwise I choose not to.  so does that mean I have no common sense? overwhelming in my circle of friends, work and family masks are not worn in household, spouse  gets it but partner remains negative but yet share a bed. child gets it but siblings and parents remain negative. that is the norm in my area and leads me to the opinion that this is catagious but not as bad as some say and has created an unwarranted amount of fear . there are exceptions to it but far and large has been the norm. also know of 2 cases of masks and distance kept, one family the other was religious gathering and both had multiple cases come from the gathering.  simple hand washing and good hygiene would keep this under control are my thoughts.  I did not take mjb to heart or feel like the post insults me. but many do and that is what creates these riffs. opinions are free, everyone is entitled to one. no one can prove their opinion only justify it. not fighting just pointing out how easy an opinion can start conflict.  I respect his and everyone's else. I love to debate them. 
yes with in my circle I have seen CV19 deaths. but far and large it has been mild flu like to sniffles, with some knocked down hard cases but recovered.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> They also did similar bit with Niagra Falls, slowly I turn, etc. if you remember.




I thought A & C did that one too, but a Search says that was the 3 Stooges.
I could have sworn Abbot & Costello did it too:
"Slowly I turned, Step by Step, Inch by Inch....................

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I thought A & C did that one too, but a Search says that was the 3 Stooges.
> I could have sworn Abbot & Costello did it too:
> "Slowly I turned, Step by Step, Inch by Inch....................
> 
> Bear


I think you are correct, The Three Stooges did Niagra Falls.  It seems like an A&C bit though.  Both very funny.  I forgot to include the Stooges in my top 5 list of comedy favs.  Thanks for checking.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 5, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I could have sworn Abbot & Costello did it too:


Costello is in jail . The other guy in the cell does the "slowly I turn " . LOL
I think the Stooges copied it .


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2021)

phathead69 said:


> here is what I feel has caused a butt load of problems. mjb did not call anyone out by name. he is entitled to his opinion as much as anyone. I only wear a mask at work because they force it and I have to have an income.  I have to go to doctor so I wear it if they force. otherwise I choose not to.  so does that mean I have no common sense? overwhelming in my circle of friends, work and family masks are not worn in household, spouse  gets it but partner remains negative but yet share a bed. child gets it but siblings and parents remain negative. that is the norm in my area and leads me to the opinion that this is catagious but not as bad as some say and has created an unwarranted amount of fear . there are exceptions to it but far and large has been the norm. also know of 2 cases of masks and distance kept, one family the other was religious gathering and both had multiple cases come from the gathering.  simple hand washing and good hygiene would keep this under control are my thoughts.  I did not take mjb to heart or feel like the post insults me. but many do and that is what creates these riffs. opinions are free, everyone is entitled to one. no one can prove their opinion only justify it. not fighting just pointing out how easy an opinion can start conflict.  I respect his and everyone's else. I love to debate them.
> yes with in my circle I have seen CV19 deaths. but far and large it has been mild flu like to sniffles, with some knocked down hard cases but recovered.


First, let me state that I, in no way was trying to insult anyone, or imply that anyone here didn't use common sense.  I don't know who does and who does not wear masks from these posts, unless someone specifies.  I was simply stating my opinion in General.  Simply as a response to previous thoughts expressed here in earlier replies on this thread.  I'm very surprised to hear this has caused any riffs among any members, that was not my intention whatsoever.  I've been a member here for nearly 3 years, and rarely chime in on anything like this, and never anything political.  You'll notice I never use the word "political" or any variation of it.  The main reason I look forward to this Forum daily is because there are no politics or BS in that area, like there are on so many other internet sites. I stopped FB and pretty much do not watch the news anymore because it was killing me inside.  I only watch Local News for the weather and Sports info.
Most days, I cannot wait to get on here and see what's going on in this Community.  It rejuvenates me, literally, and puts me in a good mood to start the day. (which usually lasts until I come across the first driver, lol)
 I agree with a lot of what you said, but I hope you understand my intention was not meant as an insult in any way.  For what it's worth, I find the mask very uncomfortable, and I'm overweight and smoke, so I need all of the breathing help I can get, lol.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Costello is in jail . The other guy in the cell does the "slowly I turn " . LOL
> I think the Stooges copied it .


I can picture that scene, but it might have been from their 1950's TV show.


----------



## phathead69 (Mar 5, 2021)

MJB
all is good and I was involved in some early threads on here on CV19 that got shutdown. some warranted some  I thought were like this one, civil. I'm like you I was only given mine. opinion only. this has caused so many to try to force their opinion on others. you were not as I wasn't.
I haven't watched the news and deleted my Twitter account many months back due to people either telling me or insinuating I'm wrong for my own opinions. like you I enjoy this site for many reasons. 1 st is the food. 2nd is 99% time we can debate and talk things thru and find out how others think and live. sincerely wish you and others the best thru all of this.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2021)

As long as we're talking Masks, I'll give my experience:
Mrs Bear & I practically never leave home, so we don't wear any mask 99% of the time. Bear Jr & his wife are the only others allowed in our house, and when they come in they always wear masks, and wipe the knobs off that they touch.
The only 2 times I have worn a mask, since my younger Cabinetmaking days, was in October, to get my first ever FLU shot, and this past Monday for my 1st dose of Covid serum.
Now here's what happened to me Monday:
We jumped in Mrs Bear's car & she drove us to Weis Market.  I put the best Mask I have on, and we got out & walked across the Parking Lot to the store entrance. I had trouble keeping up with her, for the first time in my life, but made it to the door.
I was having a lot of trouble breathing, but I kept going. By the time we got to the Pharmacy I was gasping for air & getting light-headed. I sat down & pulled the bottom of the mask away a little to get some air. This helped enough to make me reach into my pocket to get the thin cloth mask My Niece had made for me, and I switched masks. After a few minutes I felt like I wasn't going to pass out, so from now on I'll be wearing that thin mask. It's not as good as the real good one I tried, but I gotta be able to breath, and I couldn't breathe with that good one on, while exerting.
Bear Jr wears masks a lot, and he told me I shouldn't even try to wear the real good one----I forget the Number they call it, but it's the one recommended.
So if anybody else is out there who has COPD, Emphysema, Congestive Heart Failure, and other things associated with Agent Orange, you might want to wear a thinner mask. It's better than nothing!

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks 

 phathead69
 , I feel the same way.  This is the best place to be as I have stated many times, and "civil" is the best description you could have used.  I have several friends that get so worked up trying to force their opinions on me, it's a little scary.  I don't understand why they get so torqued up if you don't want to argue with them.  When I tell them I'd rather live my life as happy as possible, enjoy my new Granddaughter, etc. they don't understand.  I've never begrudged anyone for their opinions.  I really appreciate your reply, thanks very much.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> As long as we're talking Masks, I'll give my experience:
> Mrs Bear & I practically never leave home, so we don't wear any mask 99% of the time. Bear Jr & his wife are the only others allowed in our house, and when they come in they always wear masks, and wipe the knobs off that they touch.
> The only 2 times I have worn a mask, since my younger Cabinetmaking days, was in October, to get my first ever FLU shot, and this past Monday for my 1st dose of Covid serum.
> Now here's what happened to me Monday:
> ...


I have a cotton mask that has a nylon filter slid into it, and that's easier to breath than the paper ones.
Weird because the paper ones are much thinner.  We have only had my Son, Daughter in Law, Granddaughter and MIL into our home over the past year.  We don't wear masks in the house.  But wherever we go like work, the store, etc, we wear them always.  Not in the car though because I would fall asleep, lol.  We also keep a supply of disinfectant wipes in our cars and use them each time we reenter the car from a store or whatever.  Couldn't hurt to be overly cautious.


----------



## bahfotl (Mar 5, 2021)

Remember people, Just breathe. Abbott did not say "NOT to wear a mask" Again, please stop listening with half an ear. What he said was that due to the efficacy of the vaccine, the lowering number of affected people and the lowering death toll, he was only removing the "MANDATE to ear masks, and is leaving the decision on how people should live their lives and getting the government our of the business of making your decisions for you. He actually recommended continuing to mask IF THAT IS YOUR DECISION! Anyone remember fighting a war against an over repressive government? How about we stop dictating how other people live and start living according to our own dictates?

If you want me to respect your decision to wear a mask , how about you respect my decision not to?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2021)

The numbers are now at a plateau, just like they were twice before, when people got lax with masks & distancing.  That's fine to say it's OK for those who don't want to wear a mask, but those who do wear one have to breathe their exhales, because the Masks are mainly to help others, not so much the wearer.
So IMHO, not wearing a mask is showing you don't care about others.
That is my opinion, and also what the scientists & The CDC tell us.

Bear


----------



## forktender (Mar 5, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> “Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming “Wow! What a Ride!” *― Hunter S. Thompson*


Nailed it!!!
They need to let the business owners and public decide what is best for them.
Personally I rather die than live life as a scared recluse.
Not me the only time I locked down was when I tested positive for vid-19. And as soon as I got the all clear from my Dr I went back to living my life. I was and still have been visting family and friends flying out of state and drinking beers at a local place that refused to shut down from day one too the present time.  The funny thing is I never set foot into the place before the dreaded 19 hit. But I promise you that since they sacrificed their livelihood and made a stand against the absolute corrupted government I'll be a customer for life.

You can get your shots or live your life under the government's thumb over this if it makes you feel better but don't tell me what I can or can't do. 
("Don't thread on me") or tell me what is best for my family.

I have Drs and trauma care RNs in my family. There hasn't been one death in their hospital and only one person that needed to be ventilated since day one of these lock downs. So I'll take my chances.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 5, 2021)

bahfotl said:


> If you want me to respect your decision to wear a mask, how about you respect my decision not to?



Absolutely! I may have an opinion about what people choose to do or not do, but never question a person's choices...as long as I'm not impacted. I put not wearing a mask in the same category as a smoker and second-hand smoke, but potentially deadlier with a faster impact.  

My parents smoked a lot; dad 5 packs a day, mom 1-2. As a child, I had no choice whether or not to be in the car or the house as they smoked. Other than some wacky weed in university, I've taken one puff of a cigarette in my life. I've suffered from bronchitis for decades as a result of second-hand smoke while growing up.  To be fair, second-hand smoke wasn't even studied back then, so no one was aware of its impact. They are now.  Both my parents died from smoking-related issues. I never told them to stop but would not allow them to smoke around my kids. 

So, back to Covid. I lost my spleen from a 125 MPH motorcycle crash, a risk-filled personal choice as a stupid 20-something. The spleen is a major part of a person's immune system. Once it was removed, my immune system became compromised. Pneumonia is my kryptonite unless I keep up on my vaccinations. What does Covid allow to run rampant? Pneumonia. 

I have an opinion about people not wearing a mask but respect their choice to do so. And I give them a wide berth, avoiding maskless people by a great distance.  An infected maskless person may be asymptomatic, or only suffer a mild flu-like condition, but they may have walked by someone like me and unknowingly put them in the hospital or worse. 

One more thought. I hated wearing seatbelts before they were mandated. One day a Highway Patrol officer gave a briefing about seatbelts on the Navy base where I was a flight instructor. I suffered through his lecture, and then he said, "I've never unbuckled a dead person after a car accident." Whether it was true or not, I've been wearing seatbelts every time I get in the car or truck. You just never know what someone might say to change your mind about a personal behavior.  

Ride on!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 5, 2021)

Don't go out much on a good day . I do miss meeting my buddies for lunch during the week . That will come in time . I don't want to get it , but I would hate to have it and make someone sick . When I do go out I only go where they require a  mask . Won't spend money with some place that doesn't . I wear the mask and claim my space . That's the end of it .


----------



## forktender (Mar 6, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Absolutely! I may have an opinion about what people choose to do or not do, but never question a person's choices...as long as I'm not impacted. I put not wearing a mask in the same category as a smoker and second-hand smoke, but potentially deadlier with a faster impact.
> 
> My parents smoked a lot; dad 5 packs a day, mom 1-2. As a child, I had no choice whether or not to be in the car or the house as they smoked. Other than some wacky weed in university, I've taken one puff of a cigarette in my life. I've suffered from bronchitis for decades as a result of second-hand smoke while growing up.  To be fair, second-hand smoke wasn't even studied back then, so no one was aware of its impact. They are now.  Both my parents died from smoking-related issues. I never told them to stop but would not allow them to smoke around my kids.
> 
> ...


My reply to this is it sounds like you know that your immune system is compromised. Wouldn't you be better off staying home than expecting the world to change around you? Who is going to pay for your grandkids medical coverage / retirement when they get to be your age? At this rate nobody is they won't have 1/100th of the chances/luxuries too live out their lives that we have had. Our parents and grandparents fought and died to make sure that we have those rights.

What are we doing for our kids and grandchildren right now by hiding at home like scared little lambs? Nothing we are breaking down what our elders fought and died for freedom. The freedom of choice to keep our country American strong or to throw in the towel and live like good little lambs. This isn't about an illness at this point. The government is changing right before our eyes if you can't see this right this second you never will or never will until it is too late.

I do my part by giving the people around me the chance to either walk away or walk towards me to either shake my hand or give me a hug. I do so because I don't know everyone's health history. But for those people to expect me to change the way I live my life to pacify their personal needs…I can promise you that ain't happening not under my watch and not in my lifetime.

Dan


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 6, 2021)

forktender said:


> My reply to this is it sounds like you know that your immune system is compromised. Wouldn't you be better off staying home than expecting the world to change around you? Who is going to pay for your grandkids medical coverage / retirement when they get to be your age? At this rate nobody is they won't have 1/100th of the chances/luxuries too live out their lives that we have had. Our parents and grandparents fought and died to make sure that we have those rights.
> 
> What are we doing for our kids and grandchildren right now by hiding at home like scared little lambs? Nothing we are breaking down what our elders fought and died for freedom. The freedom of choice to keep our country American strong or to throw in the towel and live like good little lambs. This isn't about an illness at this point. The government is changing right before our eyes if you can't see this right this second you never will or never will until it is too late.
> 
> ...



I had a good friend that made many of those same arguments and didn't wear a mask and he got covid and did not survive it. He gave it to a couple family members as well but thankfully they didn't get real sick and die like he did. 
Exactly how is the government changing they can't fine you for not wearing a mask, they can't put you in jail for not wearing a mask, they can't physically put a mask on your face. Facts say masks help protect people from getting covid 19 so what's the big problem with wearing one?  My wife works in an Emergency Department and takes care of people who have covid, people who don't and others who don't know if they have it just like the rest of the staff does and while they have had a couple nurses and doctors get it none of them can be tied back to their job in fact a couple have found out they got it from friends outside of work when they weren't wearing a mask. It seems to be kind of mixed whether the mask protects you or other people or maybe some of both so I'll wear one and try to lessen my chances of getting it or giving it to someone else.  As far as a scared lamb I don't feel like one I go where I need to when I need to but don't go looking for things to do but then again even without covid I usually don't go places unless I need to go somewhere. As for businesses not allowing people in that don't have masks on that is their right just as it is at your house you can tell people they have to wear a mask ort that they can't where a mask that's your right.


----------



## forktender (Mar 6, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> I had a good friend that made many of those same arguments and didn't wear a mask and he got covid and did not survive it. He gave it to a couple family members as well but thankfully they didn't get real sick and die like he did.
> Exactly how is the government changing they can't fine you for not wearing a mask, they can't put you in jail for not wearing a mask, they can't physically put a mask on your face. Facts say masks help protect people from getting covid 19 so what's the big problem with wearing one?  My wife works in an Emergency Department and takes care of people who have covid, people who don't and others who don't know if they have it just like the rest of the staff does and while they have had a couple nurses and doctors get it none of them can be tied back to their job in fact a couple have found out they got it from friends outside of work when they weren't wearing a mask. It seems to be kind of mixed whether the mask protects you or other people or maybe some of both so I'll wear one and try to lessen my chances of getting it or giving it to someone else.  As far as a scared lamb I don't feel like one I go where I need to when I need to but don't go looking for things to do but then again even without covid I usually don't go places unless I need to go somewhere. As for businesses not allowing people in that don't have masks on that is their right just as it is at your house you can tell people they have to wear a mask ort that they can't where a mask that's your right.


I'm sorry to hear about your friend and anybody else that has died.
If you can't see the changes in our government I don't have anything to say that will make you see the changes. I understand people have died which stinks, but people die every year due to illnesses that don't shut down 60to80% of the American economy or shut down  peoples livelihood and family and friends gatherings. (it's all about control) 
All I can say is stay 6' away from people and live your life as you see fit. 

The only reason I wear a mask is because of the mandate if it wasn't for that I'd take my chances and live every day as if it was my last. I'm not going to lock myself in my house over anything that has a 95% survival rating and that's pretty much all I have to say about this.
We can agree to disagree on this topic.

Hang in there.
Dan


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 6, 2021)

Yesterday, Governor McMaster lifted the mandatory face covering executive order here in South Carolina. Maybe now I can see my veterinarian face to face....


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2021)

Hmmm, People Die every year due to illnesses??
Really--as in 525,000 dead in one year??
From a Virus that could be held in check if everyone wore Face Shields?
This was the first time the "Life expectancy of Americans" has actually gone down 1 year, since WW2.
Somebody please tell me why the USA has 4% of the World's population, and 20% of the Covid Deaths.
"Live Free or Die" isn't supposed to mean "Living Free to Kill others".

Bear


----------



## pa42phigh (Mar 6, 2021)

With America leading the way in covid deaths maybe it time for a mandatory weight loss program  for over weight Americans #followthescience https://thepostmillennial.com/nearl...es-with-high-levels-of-obesity-says-new-study


----------



## pa42phigh (Mar 6, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Hmmm, People Die every year due to illnesses??
> Really--as in 525,000 dead in one year??
> From a Virus that could be held in check if everyone wore Face Shields?
> This was the first time the "Life expectancy of Americans" has actually gone down 1 year, since WW2.
> ...


Because America is over weight


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2021)

pa42phigh said:


> With America leading the way in covid deaths maybe it time for a mandatory weight loss program  for over weight Americans #followthescience https://thepostmillennial.com/nearl...es-with-high-levels-of-obesity-says-new-study




This is True, I know I struggle to keep my weight at 225, and would like to get even a little lower.
However if everybody wore a face shield, those poor Fat Boys wouldn't have to vacuum up all the Virus that's floating freely in the air.
And Americans must have gotten fat all at once, since this is the first time our Life Expectancy has gone down since WW2.

Good Point though---I agree!!

Bear


----------



## PPG1 (Mar 6, 2021)

pa42phigh said:


> With America leading the way in covid deaths maybe it time for a mandatory weight loss program  for over weight Americans #followthescience https://thepostmillennial.com/nearl...es-with-high-levels-of-obesity-says-new-study


Is there anything else you'd like to mandate that infringes on our god given rights.
like Donna Fargo said in here song "U.S. of America" 
United States of America
Where I can be whatever I can be
Free to think as I choose
Right or wrong, win or lose
Where my only limitation is me
And if you look at the CDC's own website you will find that
*31,365 *total deaths by ONLY Coronavirus in the U.S. – *Only 6% *of deaths are by people who have no other factors, like gunshot wounds, motorcycle accidents, heart or lung conditions. Fact checks lying about what this means. Seems simple – *94%* of deaths ALL have* other issues plus Coronavirus.
*I'm curious as to when they say follow the science, what science?  Dr  Fauci has been wrong more than the weatherman.  Yesterday there was no need for mask. Then it was you need a mask, Then it was you need two mask's. come on man!
_*National Institute of Allergies and Infectious Disease U.S. Director Dr. Anthony Fauci: "In all the history of respiratory-borne viruses of any type, asymptomatic transmission has never been the driver of outbreaks. The driver of outbreaks is ALWAYS a symptomatic person."*_
Now He say's you can transmit even if you are asymptomatic.  The list of double speak goes on and on
All I'm saying is I am in charge of me.  Don't dictate my weight, the cut of my clothes or the length of my hair.


----------



## dls1 (Mar 6, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> Is there anything else you'd like to mandate that infringes on our god given rights.
> like Donna Fargo said in here song "U.S. of America"
> United States of America
> Where I can be whatever I can be
> ...



PPG1,

That's quite a claim you make when you say that only 6%, or 31,635 Covid19 deaths in the US have been caused by Covid19 only.  I'm pretty familiar with the CDC website you refer to and have never seen such a claim. Maybe you would be kind enough to share the bona fide documentaion that you have to substantiate your claim. I, and others here, would be interested in seeing your documentation. Thanks.


----------



## PPG1 (Mar 6, 2021)

dls1 said:


> PPG1,
> 
> That's quite a claim you make when you say that only 6%, or 31,635 Covid19 deaths in the US have been caused by Covid19 only.  I'm pretty familiar with the CDC website you refer to and have never seen such a claim. Maybe you would be kind enough to share the bona fide documentaion that you have to substantiate your claim. I, and others here, would be interested in seeing your documentation. Thanks.


Dls
Everyone one is itching for an argument here.  My point was meant to basically say
You do your thing and I'll do mine.  If you want to quarantine that's your right.  I just want to live free.
Take your time and drill through the numbers 




__





						COVID-19 Provisional Counts - Weekly Updates by Select Demographic and Geographic Characteristics
					

Tabulated data on provisional COVID-19 deaths by age, sex, race and Hispanic origin, and comorbidities.  Also includes an index of state-level and county-level mortality data available for download.




					www.cdc.gov
				




My last post on this thread.  As Chuck Berry would say "live like you want to live, ain't nobody goin stop ya"


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 6, 2021)

I understand and agree and have empathy for the small businesses and workers/families crippled by some of these policies ... but I am also saddened that such a large percentage of our population prizes and values relatively trivial personal preferences and narcissism over the potential life or death welfare of others.


----------



## forktender (Mar 6, 2021)

It's simple if you want to shelter in place do so.

 A person wearing $2.00 mask or one made out a bandana, tee shirt, old bra or jockstrap and a sheet of clear poly worn over your face is not doing squat for you or anybody else. I laugh when I put a mask on because I have a long beard and anyone that has ever been fit for a respirator knows that there is zero protection unless you have a 100% seal. 

Talk to a Trauma Critical Care Surgeon's and RN's that treat C-19 7days a week 14-16 hours a day and ask them if the types of masks people are wearing are protecting anyone from airborne germs both outgoing and incoming. Then ask a Pulmonologist The same question they will likely tell you that they are doing more harm to your lungs than good. 

I've asked these questions to family  members that are either Trauma Critical Care Surgeon's,  Pulmonologist and RN's that treat C-19 14-16 hours a day 6-7 days a week. Yup, that's right I think they have seen it all by now and know what they are talking about. I trust them with my life over any Government hack/ sell out like Fauci he's a pawn.

Live your life as you see fit but don't expect others to wear crap that doesn't work just to pacify the public and  government pawns.


----------



## pa42phigh (Mar 7, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> Is there anything else you'd like to mandate that infringes on our god given rights.
> like Donna Fargo said in here song "U.S. of America"
> United States of America
> Where I can be whatever I can be
> ...


My point was how stupid a mask mandate was!! And if they really wanted to follow the science they would make mandatory weight loss  high priority but they only want mandates they  like!


----------



## pa42phigh (Mar 7, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> This is True, I know I struggle to keep my weight at 225, and would like to get even a little lower.
> However if everybody wore a face shield, those poor Fat Boys wouldn't have to vacuum up all the Virus that's floating freely in the air.
> And Americans must have gotten fat all at once, since this is the first time our Life Expectancy has gone down since WW2.
> 
> ...


So you really don’t wanna follow the science ?? Because covid killed 1000’s of people who were over weight. I guess you just pick and choose which scientific mandate you like


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 7, 2021)

Purely anecdotal , but everyone I know who've contracted covid,  its been from contact inside the home.     And I'm worn slick with this entire back and forth on " wear a mask " vrs " don't wear a mask " .    

And if you're under 60 yo,  the odds of death from covid are extremely small.    I'm 68 yo and I look out for myself.  Its just taking personal responsibility.     I've not forgotten what its like to be young and want to socialize and get out and do things.  I don't want to hold younger people back on my account.

ts not that hard for me to isolate, I'm well past the age of hitting the bars,  going to restaurants is not a big item for me and take out works great.   I shop on-line and I can control who comes in my house and how close I come in contact with others.      Doing that, I've succesfully run the gauntlet without gettng covid and now have immunity due to the vaccine.     I don't get what's so hard about people taking personal responsibility and not depending upon the govt or others to look out for them.


----------



## phathead69 (Mar 7, 2021)

Smokin Okie said:


> Purely anecdotal , but everyone I know who've contracted covid,  its been from contact inside the home.     And I'm worn slick with this entire back and forth on " wear a mask " vrs " don't wear a mask " .


totally belive you and it's also totally different and exception from mine. some family to family but far and large member get/got it and rest of household remains neg thru that. our daughter lost taste and smell early on and positive while wife and I remained neg. by the time she lost smell and taste wife and I were completely exposed. 8 of 16 in my dept at work have  had it but their family remained neg. wife had couple of stories of it running thru family but for most part her experiences are similar to mine and she is an educator and been in the school thru all of this.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 7, 2021)

phathead69 said:


> totally belive you and it's also totally different and exception from mine. some family to family but far and large member get/got it and rest of household remains neg thru that. our daughter lost taste and smell early on and positive while wife and I remained neg. by the time she lost smell and taste wife and I were completely exposed. 8 of 16 in my dept at work have  had it but their family remained neg. wife had couple of stories of it running thru family but for most part her experiences are similar to mine and she is an educator and been in the school thru all of this.



Purely anecdotal


----------



## phathead69 (Mar 7, 2021)

Smokin Okie said:


> Purely anecdotal


not sure what you mean there. I was just pointing out how this has been so erratic. so many different experiences and also so many differing opinions based on those experiences.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 7, 2021)

phathead69 said:


> not sure what you mean there. I was just pointing out how this has been so erratic. so many different experiences and also so many differing opinions based on those experiences.



That's the definition of purely anecdotal.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 7, 2021)

Let me spell this out .......................its been my experience that my chances of getting covid are far far far greater from transmission inside the home,  than from being out in pubic from someone not wearing a mask.

But that's purely anecdotal.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 7, 2021)

Someone inside your home has to catch it from someone in the public first. Just throwing that out there


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2021)

pa42phigh said:


> So you really don’t wanna follow the science ?? Because covid killed 1000’s of people who were over weight. I guess you just pick and choose which scientific mandate you like



How many ways do you want me to say "Good Point though---I agree!!" ?? Or did you miss that closing sentence?

I had/have a total of 10 Comorbidities, and being a Fat Boy is not one of them.
I was agreeing with you about America being too overweight, and the link you added about it was interesting, to say the least.
However if you can't get the Freedom loving Cry-babies to wear a Mask to protect others, How in the heck do you think you could get them to lose 20, 40, 60, or 80 pounds??

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 7, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> However if you can't get the Freedom loving Cry-babies to wear a Mask to protect others, How in the heck do you think you could get them to lose 20, 40, 60, or 80 pounds??


   Perfect .


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 7, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Someone inside your home has to catch it from someone in the public first. Just throwing that out there



Or the workplace.

Or at a friends home.   

Or visiting with friends.


----------



## phathead69 (Mar 7, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> However if you can't get the Freedom loving Cry-babies to wear a Mask to protect others, How in the heck do you think you could get them to lose 20, 40, 60, or 80 pounds??
> 
> Bear


Bear got a lot respect for you and sincerely look forward to your posts about food and simple stuff from the critters to your family and their talents. 
I do love my freedoms, from eating fatty foods to gun ownership and travel as I see fit in this country. I don't want to give up any of those and I do feel like if I freely give one up without fight or protest regardless of reason then more will be taken from me. 
we don't owe each other anything. human nature and upbringing dictate our actions.  I have given rides to strangers that had clearly broke down. I have helped some load heavy items at lowes many times. so on and so on. I have also passed on these very same opportunities without guilt. 
if I pick you up broke down on side of road and you state health problems I will gladly put my mask on and give you a shot of hand sanitizer when I drop you off.
you have earned my respect from reading your post and admiration for you skills. however if you get in calling me a cry baby for not having a mask on and telling me I owe it to you, I'll ask you to step out and wish you luck on your travels.  you owe me nothing and I owe you nothing.
 I'm not yelling or angry at all. im just exercising one of my freedoms which is being able to have an opinion that differs from others.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 7, 2021)

Everyone has their own opinion on everything.  That's the way it should be.  Everyone has the right to disagree with that opinion.  That's also the way it should be.  But if things get out of hand, the Mods will shut this post down.
So............before thing get too heated, I would suggest people read this Opinion Article by Rex Murphy:

https://nationalpost.com/opinion/rex-murphy-the-cult-of-the-woke-and-its-illiberal-dogma

The key point  in this article is RESPECTFUL DISCUSSION.
Just me saying.

Gary


----------



## phathead69 (Mar 7, 2021)

Gary
good read and post.


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2021)

LOL---That's right, Don't be offended by everything.
When I say "Freedom Loving" Cry-Babies, I'm not talking about anybody in particular.
And Not all Freedom Lovers are Cry-Babies.
And Not All Cry-Babies are Freedom Lovers.

Bear


----------



## dls1 (Mar 7, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> Dls
> Everyone one is itching for an argument here.  My point was meant to basically say
> You do your thing and I'll do mine.  If you want to quarantine that's your right.  I just want to live free.
> Take your time and drill through the numbers
> ...



PPG1,

First off, I'm not itching for an argument, and I don't think anyone else here is either.  I simply questioned the support for the 6%/31,635 numbers you stated.

I checked the site you provided, and it's one I refer to frequently. As you know, the tables show those who died by Covid-19 only, or with the accompanying conditions of influenza and/or pneumonia. To the layman, he data is somewhat lacking in that it doesn't explicitly state that the conditions of influenza and pneumonia were diagnosed concurrent with, or subsequent to, the diagnosis of Covid-19. In any event, the occurrence of influenza and pneumonia is not uncommon and are considered somewhat as a an by product of the Covid-19 diagnosis. Prior underlying conditions, or preexisting comorbidities, are purposefully not taken into consideration here as they could be numerous and coexisting  and, as such, are not referenced in the data shown, including the gunshot wounds and motorcycle accidents you mentioned.

In checking the data, I did not find any reference to the 6%/31,635 numbers and realized that must have been referring to an earlier point in time. After a quick search, I found what I believe you're referring to, which occurred over 6 months ago. On 8/29/2020, a post on Facebook made the claims you referred to percentage wise, but with a much lower total number, a little over 9,000. A later FB post the same day upped the total to your number. On 8/30/2020, on a QAnon Twitter account, a tweet was sent referencing the claims made on the FB post. One of the recipients of that tweet, D. Trump, retweeted it to over 80 million Twitter followers before Twitter removed it. From there, Laura Ingraham picked up on it and millions more got on board. It was then like the proverbial snowball rolling downhill. Needless to say, the CDC clarified the data, and disputed the claims.

So, when you say "My point was meant to basically say You do your thing and I'll do mine", why didn't you do that originally and let it go instead of posting, at best, dubious and discredited information. I certainly would have respected that and I'm sure others would have also.


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 7, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---That's right, Don't be offended by everything.
> When I say Freedom Loving Cry-Babies, I'm not talking about anybody in particular.
> And Not all Freedom Lovers are Cry-Babies.
> And Not All Cry-Babies are Freedom Lovers.
> ...


Similar to a saying I repeat in the objectivist/subjectivist audio community disagreements ... Not everything that matters can be measured, and not everything that can be measured matters.

Now we return to your regular scheduled programming


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 7, 2021)

Agree with 

 GaryHibbert
 and others ... one hallmark of our democracy is the ability to conduct and express reasonable and respectful discourse and rational debate.
As the trope is (paraphrased) I may disagree with what you say, but will defend your right to say it.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 7, 2021)

Ok after talking to another Admin we have decided to do nothing with all the reported posts or content in this thread right this second however we will be keeping an eye on it and if people attack others or get political it will not be tolerated. Sometimes people don't agree about things and that's the way it is and name calling or trying to insult other people or trying to holler louder is not going to change anything other than make us step in and deal with it one way or another


----------



## phathead69 (Mar 7, 2021)

pineywoods
thanks. I understand why your watching and while it has come close maybe a couple of times I think it has also shown that others thinking differently doesn't make them a bad person.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 7, 2021)

phathead69 said:


> pineywoods
> thanks. I understand why your watching and while it has come close maybe a couple of times I think it has also shown that others thinking differently doesn't make them a bad person.



That's it you and I don't feel the same way but we did not have to insult each other, or call names, or report each others posts so we know it can remain civil


----------

